# so nun ist es soweit



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

Nach vielen Erkrankungen kam ich nun doch dazu den teich auszugraben, für tipps wegen Pflanzen usw bin ich offen auch für Kritik 
Falls jemand Bilder vom Bau sehen will ? Stell ich sie gerne rein Gruß Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Hi Peter, 

sehr schick gemacht Dein Teich.

Pflanzen: Hau da rein, was Dir gefällt. je mehr um so besser. 
Einige werden eingehen andere fühlen sich wohl. Es muss Dir gefallen. 
Als Hintergrund würde ich Iris nehmen, ich denk das passt gut und die sind auch ein guter Nährstoffverwerter. 
Unterwasserrpflanzen nicht vergessen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Hab jetzt 40 Pflanzen incl Seerose und Unterwasserpflanzen noch mehr Unterwasser gingen sind jetzt 10 Stück 3 mal Gras 4 mal __ Wasserpest 3 mal ...Kraut
Gruß Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Oh Peter, Wasserpflanzen wachsen manchmal wirklich sch... an. 

Viel viel mehr. 

Was die Wasserpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen nicht an Nährstoffen verbrauchen holen sich die Algen. 

Ich habe 2 Jahre lang Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich geworfen, bis endlich ein Erfolg da war. 

Hols Dir nicht die Mickerpflanzen vom Baumarkt, sondern frag hier einfach mal im Forum, wer Dir eine ordentliche Portion Deiner Lieblingspflanzen abgeben kann. 

Es gibt immer Startschwierigkeiten mit den Pflanzen (Meine Erfahrung), gerade das Baumarktzeug. 

Eine ordentliche Portion evtl. von Forenmitgliedern und die Pflanzen gehen ordentlich. 

Nur Fragen, es gibt in gut eingefahrenen Teiche einen Überschuß und wenn Du nen Experten brauchst oben in der Werbung findest Du auch ein geschätztes Forenmitglied, welches ein wirklich gutes Angebot an Pflanzen hat. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

:willkommen im Forum
...und Baufotos, klar doch Peter 
Fotos, möchten wir alle  immer gerne sehen
Hast dir einen sehr schönen Teich gebaut.
Pflanzen kann man nie genug drin haben, da hat Thomas ganz recht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

@ Lotta, gerade wenn es hier im Forum User gibt, die Ihre Wasserpflanzen Schubkarrenweise ernten. 

Im Baumarkt -> kümmerliches Stänglein Pflanze 1,99

Forum ->2 Kilo davon -> 10 Euro zzgl. Versand. 

Wasserpflanzen und viele andere Dinge kauft man einfach nicht auf dem Baumarkt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Meine Pflanzen waren von einem Teichshop im Internet aber wer was Über hat bitte melden Gruß Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Peter, mußt schon selber schauen.

letzens ging hier ein Tread durch, ich könnte alle 14 Tage 4 Schubkarren Hornkraut ernten. 

Suchen, Anfragen und Du bekommst sicher ne Karre voll. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Noch Paar Bilder


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Peter  das ging ja flott , super
Hast du vor, irgendwann Fische einzusetzen?
Erzähl mal was über euren Teich


----------



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Fische wollten wir wegen den Kindern ein Paar rein setzen sowas Goldfischartiges keinen Koi  aber wir haben eine Killerkatze jetzt werden wir mal sehen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Sehr schick Peter, aber ich glaube, ich hab da ein Rohr gesehen... 

Pflanzen ja, Rohre nein...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Peter.s (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Ohje er hat main Rohr gesehen keine Angst ist nur vorrübergehend denn so ein Abflussrohr geht garnicht.
Gruß Pit


----------



## Peter.s (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Hab da mal ne Frage zu meinem Rohr wie würdet es ihr verstecken oder kaschieren? Gebt mir bitte ein Paar tipps 

Gruß Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: so nun ist es soweit*

Hallo Peter,
von mir aus darf man gerne Rohre sehen . Es ist alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich hätte selbst nichts gegen eine Version a la "Steampunk", sofern sie nicht bewußt lebensfeindlich ist .
Meine Rohre unter Wasser habe ich mit Ufermatte von NG verkleidet, oberhalb gibt es so viele Varianten (im einfachsten Fall die gleichen Steine wie im Foto abgebildet), dass ich lieber gar nichts erst empfehlen möchte.


----------

